

Python vs java vs c#? - Scriptorium

Hi;
Java and python, I and my friend wanted to ask a few questions about C sharp. Our goal is a web-based projects, plug-ins to write programs that use the internet to encode. We want a full programming language as a rule.
Priorities are in order of importance:
1. Speed ​​is
2. Each system can work
3. Be easy, quick to learn
4. Sufficient for visual programming library or program.
5. Have sufficient documentation on the Internet
6. Business opportunity (most recent)<p>Which is better to choose?<p>Thanks ...<p>Sorry for my english.
======
jjm
(Btw, i recommend to pastebin your question in your native tongue and paste
the link here)

This Q is a can of worms. There is no perfect language, runtime, etc...

Especially so if you want 'easy, quick to learn' and 'speed'.

A good team ends up using the right tool for the job, and has a battery of
languages at their disposal. Some languages are even made for unique tasks
(MPP)!

If you had to shoe horn a lang, I'd choose Java. It satisfies most of your
questions.

For the record, I've moved away from developing with Java yet understand that
for a beginner it's a vast language of options (libs). This comes from being a
professional Java developer for 10 years, and a student of Java since the
start (1995).

Since I'm still on the record, I much prefer a mixture of Python, Ruby, C++,
and JS (Node!) than using Java. But thats me...

------
AngeloAnolin
Stay away from versus threads that compare languages to use.

An application can be designed in such a way that it answers all your
priorities you have listed, regardless of the language you use.

1\. Speed Design your application so that it harnesses the language's
preferred method in processing either the data or the interface.

2\. Each System Can Work It will not only work if the application is designed
improperly and addresses the wrong issues.

3\. Be easy and quick to learn There's no silver bullet in developing well-
designed applications. It takes years. Read Joel On Software's article on good
software (<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000017.html>)

4\. Sufficient for Visual Programming Library I did not quite understand
whether you mean here to have a tool (like Visual Studio) to assist in the
development efforts or using the tool for visual development. As most
interfaces today are used with a variety of front end tools (HTML, CSS, Flash,
jQuery, YUI, GWT, etc.), this marks a separation on the codes needed to
process what they take and present.

5\. Sufficient Documentation I reckon that for all languages you mentioned, it
would take more than your whole lifetime to be able to digest the amount of
documentation for each language. Know topic you need to look specifically to
address your needs.

6\. Business opportunity A well-coded and well-developed application in itself
sells for its services. Enough said.

------
Scriptorium
Thanks for all comments

